# Acclimation time for new frogs



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All, 

How long does it typically take for newly-added frogs to become accimated to their enviornment? I added a trio of froglets to a new vivarium last Friday and they still hide all day. I'm just looking to verify that I'm not doing something wrong.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

It depends on the frog and the setup. With more places to hide they will usually become more bold quicker, but it will take time regardless. In many cases any froglets will remain shy for some time before being comfortable in their new environment, just try not to bother them too much.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

That was quick, thanks!

They've got a ton of hiding places in the viv. There's a good layer of leaf litter and one of the frogs has made a home under a piece of driftwood. They're in a low traffic, quiet area. I'll just be more patient.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Days, weeks, or months depending on the type of frog, outside activity, and hides provided, previous enclosure, etc. Just monitor their weight. A thinning frog is usually the most easily detectable indicator of stress.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse, but the type of frog makes a huge difference. I never see my fantasica. My bastis lunge at the glass toward me. All depends. And also the setup. Your going to see them more in a heavily planted setup vs large open ground spaces.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks. The viv is planted pretty well and the bottom is covered 95% with leaf litter so they've got plenty of hiding spots. The frogs are "patricia" tincs. Like I said, I just want to be sure I'm not doing something wrong.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I see my auratus campana briefly once or twice a month is all and I've had them for about a yr. They give me eggs regularly which is nice and makes me feel they are "acclimated" but they are extremely shy (the eggs sometimes are the only reason I know they exist). I also have frogs that beg at the front of the tanks when they see me. Depends on the species and what you actually consider "acclimated". It sounds like you are referring to frogs being acclimated as visible regularly. If that is your criteria, then some frogs will be never "acclimated", like my campana.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tincs are very bold but a week is way to short to expect them to be acclimated. Give them some more time. Regular human activity will help them too. They get used to it over time. Low humidity and cold temps will cause them to hide and hunker down too.


----------

